# Các câu hỏi về camera quan sát



## camerafuda (6 Tháng mười hai 2019)

*Bộ giải mã PTZ dùng để làm gì ?*

Là thiết bị kết hợp với bàn điều khiển giúp người sử dụng điều khiển các đế xoay và ống kính.


Thông qua bàn điều khiển, người sử dụng có thể điều khiển camera xoay qua lại, lên xuống và điều khiển camera phóng to thu nhỏ hình ảnh.


Làm thế nào để lưu dữ liệu *camera quan sát* trên web về máy tính?


phải có phần mềm chuyên dụng thì mới ghi được Camera quan sát trên web về máy tính


Tại sao phải tắt đâu ghi  camera mới xem được quan mạng?


Đầu ghi camera thiết kế chạy 24/24h đều xem được qua mạng. trường hợp phải tắt đầu ghi lên….có thể đầu ghi bị lỗi

*Cách kiển tra đầu ghi camera?*

Mỗi loại đầu ghi có cách kiểm tra khác nhau, trong menu đều thông báo báo tình trạng dung lượng ổ cứng (xem hướng dẫn kèm theo đầu ghi)

*Camera quan sát nhãn hiệu nào tốt nhất?*

Tùy từng người đánh giá, theo Camera Fuda  nên dùng một số loại như: panasonic, Kbvision, Hikvision, Yoosee ......

*Điện thoại không vào xem được camera thì phải làm sao?*

B1. Xem lại điện thoại có thể xem được camera ko (loại điện thoại, tình trạng vào mạng của điện thoại….)


B2. Kiểm tra xem trên máy tính có xem được camera ko?


B3. Kiểm tra internet, điện nơi lắp camera xem có không


B4. Gọi cho kỹ thuật bên camera

*Camera mất tín hiệu?*

Một camera bị mất tín hiệu trước tiên ta cần kiểm tra nguồn cấp cho camera . Nếu mất nguồn có 2 khả năng


– Nguồn hỏng : thay nguồn


– Nguồn vẫn tốt nhưng không có nguồn tới camera: kiểm tra dây nguồn


+ Sau đó kiểm tra các đầu zắc kết nối


+  Kiểm tra dây dẫn xem có bị đứt hoặc hư hại ở đâu không


Kiểm tra camera ( sử dụng 1 camera hoạt động bình thường lắp thử vào vị trí camera đó)

*Camera không xem được qua mạng?*

–  Kiểm tra xem có mạng internet không


–  Kiểm tra dây mạng cắm vào đầu ghi và modem ( phải sáng đèn)

*Camera không xem được trên tivi ?*

Thông thường camera quan sát xem qua ti vi bằng dây HDMI hoặc dây VGA đối với những dòng camera HD công nghệ mới. một số dòng đầu ghi sử dụng 1 thời gian không xem được qua công HDMI nữa nguyên nhân do chênh lệch điện áp giữa HDMI đầu ghi hình và HDMI của tivi, lỗi này thường xẩy ra khi xem camera qua HDMI vơi tivi đời cũ. 

*Đầu ghi hình camera không nhận ổ cứng ?*

Thường không nhận ổ cứng của đầu ghi do một số nguyên nhân sau. Có thể do nguồn đầu ghi hình bị yếu do dùng lâu ngày bị tuột áp. thường tốt nhất nên 1 năm thay 1 cục nguồn mới cho đầu ghi hình vì nếu nguồn yếu sẽ dễ gây hư ổ cứng.  nguyên nhân thứ 2 là do ổ cứng hư trường hợp này thường sẩy ra ở gói camera giá rẻ, dung lượng lưu trữ ít hơn 1TB . vì đa phần dung lượng ổ cứng 500GB ít sản xuất mới trên thị trường.

*>> Liên hệ đến Hotline: 0931.868.703 để được tư vấn chỉ tiết hơn.<<*
*>> Nếu bạn cần một dịch vụ lắp đặt camera quan sát với đội ngũ lắp đặt chuyên nghiệp hãy gọi ngay đến công ty Camera Fuda <<*
*Website: lapdatcamerafuda.com*


----------



## thanhcongvietnamco (15 Tháng tư 2020)

quan tâm


----------

